

Google Wave is not dead yet - now at Apache - markokocic
http://www.waveprotocol.org/

======
nextparadigms
I hope they change the interface. The first thing I found odd about Wave, was
that it needed a 1 hour demo when they first showed it. That was probably
because it was focused towards developers, though, which is another mistake
they made.

But I think the UI was 60% of the problem. When I first started using it, my
brain started to hurt. They didn't even follow the golden rule. They had 2
same width columns in there. And everything looked cluttered and complex. Not
very intuitive at all.

Another issue with it was confusing marketing. They called it e-mail 2.0, when
it was nothing like that. People used it more as a collaboration tool. I had
to use it every day for 6 months, too, and I didn't like using it at all.

Now, whoever even compares Google+ with Wave and says Google+ might fail the
same as Wave, simply doesn't get it. They are worlds apart. From the moment I
even saw the video ads, I had the opposite feeling about it than I had about
Wave - a very positive feeling. And I keep having it after using it many hours
a day.

~~~
tseabrooks
I'm a huge fan of Wave's UI and wave in general. My friends and I have used it
every day since it's release. We love it and our only complaint is that it is
occasionally sluggish.

------
belthesar
Wave isn't dead, period. If you watch traffic sources while accessing Google+,
you can see wave.google.com being called. The underlying tech has been
incorporated, if only at an API level, in Google+.

------
andrewl-hn
Is Apache becoming a graveyard for dead or dying projects? First OpenOffice
and now Google Wave. What's their reasoning behind these moves?

Both Wave and OO.o are fairy complex projects and I'm afraid that the pace of
their development will suffer severely without a strong company backing.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
I _think_ the reasoning is that Apache is about the only place where you have
a strong open-source community that is acceptable to/has experience with "the
enterprise" (see: their various Java projects).

------
ddfall
Yup, been in the Apache Incubator since last year:
[http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Google-Wave-
accepted-...](http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Google-Wave-accepted-
into-Apache-Incubator-1147935.html)

------
billpg
Curious that Apache call it "Google Wave", if it's no longer part of Google.
(Or is it?)

------
AdamGibbins
This was announced by Google here:
[http://www.google.com/support/wave/bin/answer.py?answer=1083...](http://www.google.com/support/wave/bin/answer.py?answer=1083134)

------
nodata
Google Wave _is_ dead. Time will tell if Apache resuscitates it.

------
d136o
Has anyone taken a look at Piazzza, the new blackboard type collaborative tool
for college classes? I have a strong hunch they're using google wave.

